# My CPU and GPU are TDP locked, I want to know why. please help me



## Karima (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello, I'm Thai but I use my laptop outside my country. In English, I may not type very well.

I have a laptop Avell G1575 RTX MUV/A75.
Its specification is
i9 9980hk rtx 2070 max q The problem I'm having is that my CPU has a Locked TDP of 40 watts. I solved it with Thorttle Stop and Intel XTU only released 55Watt. Couldn't do more. Whether set to 100Watt or 140Watt, the CPU uses only 55w.
Next issue, GPU is locked. TDP is only 30Watt. I can't play any games. I will definitely plug in the charger. Or because I don't have a battery to be like this? My battery was broken so I removed it for safety.
// please help me i am out of solution //
* This is a picture I took while testing out Far Cry 5. *




* This part I took the battery out because it doesn't work, it shocks. *



* This section is the programmable setting of the machine, apparently the PL1 and PL2 are locked at 40W. *



* And here is the part where I tried adding PL1 and PL2, but the result is no different, of course the GPU still only draws 30W as always. *



Next issue, GPU is locked. TDP is only 30Watt. I can't play any games. I will definitely plug in the charger. Or because I don't have a battery to be like this? My battery was broken so I removed it for safety.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2022)

No Battery is the problem it can't pull enough power from the charger to run the laptop at full steam without the battery 

Also have you tried Game mode in the system dashboard as reviews I've seen all seem to have it set to Game Mode


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 14, 2022)

In the TPL window,

Check the MMIO Lock box.
Clear the Sync MMIO box.
Check the Speed Shift box.
Set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0.

On the main ThrottleStop screen, check the Speed Shift EPP box and change EPP from 128 to 0 for maximum CPU speed.

When testing, open Limit Reasons and watch for any reasons for throttling.

Post a picture of the FIVR window so I can see your settings.



Karima said:


> My battery was broken so I removed it for safety.


Some laptops need to have the battery installed or they will not work properly.

Edit - Your screenshot seems to show that it is a GPU temperature limit that is causing your GPU to throttle. The GPU is at 30W but that is just a coincidence. It looks like your laptop has a ridiculous 60°C GPU temperature limit. Try running GPU-Z. I think it can report what the GPU throttling temperature is set to. 

See if you can find some GPU tweaking software. Maybe you can change that temperature limit. Perhaps something like Asus GPU Tweak might give you access to this setting. 






						GPU Tweak III
					

ASUS GPU Tweak enables complete control over 3D graphics performance and monitoring for ASUS, ROG, Strix , and TUF Gaming graphics cards.




					www.asus.com


----------



## Karima (Sep 14, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> No Battery is the problem it can't pull enough power from the charger to run the laptop at full steam without the battery
> 
> Also have you tried Game mode in the system dashboard as reviews I've seen all seem to have it set to Game Mode


I tried and it's still the same.



unclewebb said:


> In the TPL window,
> 
> Check the MMIO Lock box.
> Clear the Sync MMIO box.
> ...






* Is this right?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 14, 2022)

Karima said:


> Is this right?


ThrottleStop shows that your CPU is running faster with these settings. Does it make any difference to your CPU-Z benchmark scores or does it make any difference to anything else?

Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes or run Cinebench or something consistent. When finished testing, attach your log file to your next post if you want me to have a look. The log file will show what speed your CPU is running at, how hot it is getting and if there are any CPU power limit throttling problems. Enable Nvidia GPU monitoring in the Options window before you start logging data.

Is your GPU still throttling at 60°C or 30W?

Check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window.


----------



## Karima (Sep 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop shows that your CPU is running faster with these settings. Does it make any difference to your CPU-Z benchmark scores or does it make any difference to anything else?
> 
> Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes or run Cinebench or something consistent. When finished testing, attach your log file to your next post if you want me to have a look. The log file will show what speed your CPU is running at, how hot it is getting and if there are any CPU power limit throttling problems. Enable Nvidia GPU monitoring in the Options window before you start logging data.
> 
> ...







CPU Z scores better, but not very high because of the heat issue.
GPU Z is still locked at 30W, as observed by PCIE, it runs at 2.0, requiring new drivers every power-up. If you want to use the GPU, it will come back to run 90w again, probably because it doesn't really have a battery. Every power-on must be reset every time CPU GPU


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 15, 2022)

So really buying a new battery would probably fix these problems permanently so why not just do that instead of all the faffing around every time you boot the laptop up


----------



## datnguyencg (Sep 15, 2022)

I think there is some kind of power management software. As I use dell power manager. If I choose "cool" the CPU never goes over 40W and the temperature is around 70 D


----------

